# magazine or professional journal?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there a paper journal that is specificaly geared to soapers? Can you tell that I am going crazy sitting around waiting for this storm to pass??? :sigh Dorit


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Try looking at the soapers guild. Quite a lot of info, not sure about a magazine but somewhere I think I saw one....it might have been an online type of thing. http://www.soapguild.org/index.php

Oh, and you can link to brambleberries soap queen blog from there, or just google it. Lots of cool pictures of soap with the instructions on how to make them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

How ya doing, Dorit? My sister is in SW Florida and has told me about going through hurricanes. She says the wind is enough to drive you crazy. Constant howling. And when the electric goes out it makes it 10 times worse--no noise from TV/radio. Hope you're doing ok down there.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Denise, so kind of you to ask, we are ok. I decided that after this is over I am buying a generator, can't stand the humidity anymore. Luckily we still have power but dont know for how long. Issac seems to not want to leave. New Orleans is drenched and lost power but Isaac moved north and keeps circling over south MS. In MS the rivers and roads went from moderate danger to severe never-before danger, they are overflowing and people cant get out. Actually they are worse off than NOLA. Their damn is threatening to breakdown, they are evacuating 50K people. 
We are on a high spot and so far ok. However the pond is halfway up my yard. I wouldnt be surprised to find fish on the lawn after it receeds. TMI?? the dogs and I are hunkered down but I was told that I can not bring the goats in. But I check on them several times a day and they are fine. High and dry. My husband is on the emergency team of the hospital and its in lock down till Friday. So now, finally I can put my feet up and read all those books that are loaded on my kindle. Yeay Sorry for off topic. Dorit


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

You can also check out the saponifier magazine.

Youtube is also a source of soaping videos to pass the time

http://saponifier.com/


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

